# How many litres of Eheim Substrat Pro



## John44 (6 Nov 2016)

Hi

My intended media for my Eheim 2178 Professional 3e 600T  is

Basket 1 - Filter floss pad and bio-sponges

Basket 2 - Eheim Substrat Pro

Basket 3 - Eheim Substrat Pro

Basket 4 - Eheim Substrat Pro

Does anyone know how many litres that will equate to ?

Regards
John B


----------



## tadabis (7 Nov 2016)

Every basket carry 2L so 8L total filter capacity.


----------



## Paul L (8 Nov 2016)

8 litres is a lot of media.
The baskets in my 600 and 250 aren't even half full and I've never had any problems.
Remember, the more media you pack into the filter the less flow you will achieve.
I imagine 6 litres of substrat pro would be expensive too.


----------



## bobiciupe (8 Nov 2016)

I do have eheim 2078 which i believe is similar to your 2178, except the heater. i filled it up with 8 litres of matrix, but i believe that matrix have a bigger grane than substrate pro, so i believe you would need more than 8 litres.


----------



## tadabis (8 Nov 2016)

bobiciupe said:


> I do have eheim 2078 which i believe is similar to your 2178, except the heater. i filled it up with 8 litres of matrix, but i believe that matrix have a bigger grane than substrate pro, so i believe you would need more than 8 litres.


No  I have 2178 600T and its 8L total capacity. When you buy *2 L pack* of substrate pro you get even more than you can fill to the basket because it just simply will not sit correctly on other basket so you need to remove some like 50-100g spare


----------

